# noisy headset fuji cross comp



## Bill_P (Sep 7, 2011)

The headset has been going "clunk" once in a while, especially when starting from a standstill. I had the Performance mechanic adjust it a while ago but it didn't really go away. Should I ask him to re face the bearing seats? Should they do it under warranty? I bought it in April.


----------



## paulpaul (Mar 15, 2012)

is it worth it for me to get one 2010 Fuji Cross Comp 49cm from CL means used for like $850. 
the msrp is not that high for a 105 bike.



Bill_P said:


> The headset has been going "clunk" once in a while, especially when starting from a standstill. I had the Performance mechanic adjust it a while ago but it didn't really go away. Should I ask him to re face the bearing seats? Should they do it under warranty? I bought it in April.


----------



## Bill_P (Sep 7, 2011)

I think you could find a better deal.

I bought my 2010 in April 2011 during the annual Performance clearance sale for $850. I hit it during a weekend special so I got double club points (=20% store credit, worth $170 in merchandise). Plus it came with a warranty, and they'll do free adjustments for life. And I don't have to worry about buying a stolen bike.

Before I bit the bullet, I spent a few weeks looking at CL and other used sources, but they all seemed really overpriced for used stuff. I've had good luck in the past with used bikes, but mostly because i felt like I got a great bargain (25% or 30% of the new price). That really helped me be patient about buying replacement parts and doing the maintenance that a used bike needs. I would have been pretty frustrated if I paid near the new cost and then had to keep spending to fix it up.

If I were in the market for a bike, I think I'd do it the same way. Unless I happened to find an irresistible bargain at a garage sale or something. Good luck!


----------

